# help, how do you find a daytime sitter?



## cola warrior

I'm trying to start up counseling. IT's during the day, which I can manage through work, as can my stay-at-home spouse.

But we can't bring children. I have no idea how to find a one-time baby sitter for the daytime hours when normal baby sitters are in school.

Do day-cares have "by the hour" pricing?


----------



## Leahdorus

You might be able to look for a drop-in day care spot - depends on the ages of your kids. You could look for a college student who is available during the day. Try craigslist, or Babysitters, Nannies, Child Care & Senior Home Care - Care.com. Or ask a neighbor or friend if it's just once or twice, though for counseling to be successful, you'll need more than one visit.


----------

